

More People Using 'Ninja' As Their Job Title On LinkedIn - bwaldorf
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2010/05/facebook_linkedin_ninja.php

======
brk
I would not apply for a job, or hire an applicant, that used 'ninja' anywhere
in the text unless there was a dojo involved.

~~~
phatbyte
Maybe this would help <http://www.dojotoolkit.org/> ?

------
mikeleeorg
I've also seen one case of "Jedi" being used in a job title:
<http://www.meebo.com/jobs/openings/javascriptintern/>

And yup, they use "Ninja" too:
<http://www.meebo.com/jobs/openings/javascript/>

------
jganetsk
Maybe they are ninjas.

